# Fondriest Top Carbon TF1



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

I was perusing the Fondriest website and it looks like they have updated it with '07 frames. They only have 5 road frames, 3 of which are carbon. They still have the Top Carbon which IMHO is at least as good if not better than Looks, Times, Colnagos and Parlees. As far as I know, Fondriests is no longer sold in the US. Does anyone know where I could get a Fondy frameset? Could I get the frame direct from Fondriest, the company? I have emailed them a day ago and am waiting on a reply. Hopefully, I will get a reply- who knows with some of the problems fellow RBR members have had when Fondy was going through their financial woes. BTW, I have an 02 Carb level that is still the best climbing bike I've ever owned . I am currently looking to buy my ULTIMATE Dream bike and the TF1 may be back in the pic if it is possible to get. BTW, my leaders are the Look 585 Ultra or the Time VXR Proteam (I am not sold on the fad of ISPs) with the BianchiDucati 900XR (current 928SL in the Ducati red livery.) Thanks and Ride ON!!!


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

The p4 group has shut down, so right now, the brand is limbo.

I would seriously wait before purchasing to make sure they're the same quality as before. The TF1 was stunning. Strangely, the epoxy on my friend's TF1 melted around the front derailleur. He finally got a frame replacement much later.

Beautiful frames and I love both my P4 and Top Level, I'd wait to see how the restructured company fares before you buy.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

I've looked around for Fondriest frames, and if you look hard enough, you'll find one on the internet. I doubt you'll be able to find one from an LBS. The frameset i just recieved from a fellow RBR dude as used, is amazing. The paint is a matte black, and the logo's on the frame look as they're painted on. 
Over the winter, I'll build up a "grail" bike, and I plan on it being a fondriest. As long as i can pay someone for a new one, I don't need it to come from the LBS down the street. I'll post pics soon. I hope you do the same


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Nice to see more Fondriests out on the road!


----------

